
AVG new privacy policy: they can/will sell your browsing history to 3rd parties - djug
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3l4apg/avg_anti_virus_just_updated_there_privacy_policy/
======
teaneedz
I enjoyed seeing the recommendations for Linux Mint in the comments ;)

